# Ford 841 Hydraulics



## robill40 (Aug 2, 2015)

I purchased a 1958 Ford 841 and the 3 point hitch hydraulics does not work as it should.
The 3 point does not lift very high and the lift lever does not lift in the quadrant where it should. I have to take it past the top end of the guide to make it lift. It still does not lift very high. I changed the fluid, because it looked milky but that didn't help. Any help?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy robill40,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

First thing to check is your pump pressure. See attached hydraulic pump diagram. Pull plug #3 and install a 3000 psi pressure gauge in the test port. Your pump should produce 2000+ psi. If significantly less, install a hydraulic pump rebuild kit.

From all the problems noted in your post, you will need to pull the lift cover. I posted diagrams of the lift cover and lift piston to give you an idea of what equipment you are dealing with. The lift cover is heavy....you will need a strong helper or an engine hoist to handle it.

You will also need to obtain an I&T shop manual at a minimum and study what you have to do before starting. You can get manuals at Tractor Supply Stores, Internet sources, or ebay. Cost ~$30.

A few items that always need attention: Replace the cam follower pin and check the cam for excessive wear. Clean the suction screen and hydraulic filter. Service the unloader valve and inspect the safety valve. Install new seal rings on the lift piston, new seals and o-rings throughout. Follow the lift handle linkage and draft control adjustment procedures in the manual.


----------



## robill40 (Aug 2, 2015)

Thanks, don't know if I can do all that. may have to take it to someone.


----------

